
American Politics: Bad Boys vs. Mean Girls - mpweiher
http://globalguerrillas.typepad.com/globalguerrillas/2017/08/american-politics-bad-boys-vs-mean-girls.html
======
PaulHoule
I think he overstates the importance of protest movements here. Also I am not
sure if the "bad boys" or "mean girls" are all that different.

The "Cover Your Ass" principle is the prime directive of survival in the
consciously nonresponsive political environment. No matter what happens, it
has to be somebody else's fault.

For instance

